# Interarms VS. S&W PPK



## JB70 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm considering purchasing a PPK. Are the S&Ws as good, better, or worse than the
Interarms version. Is it worthwhile to wait and look for a used Interarms, or go for the S&W? Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

My wife bought herself a PPK/S (S&W/Walther) last summer. It's a very nice gun. I had no real interest in it initially, it's turned out to be a pretty cool little shooter. I have no direct experience with the Interarms versions, but IIRC, they have a good reputation.

As I understand things, the frame on the PPK/S is different from the original PPK. I believe it is slightly bigger to prevent it from being catagorized as a dreaded Saturday Night Special. I could be wrong, but that's how I remember things.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

JB70 said:


> I'm considering purchasing a PPK. Are the S&Ws as good, better, or worse than the
> Interarms version. Is it worthwhile to wait and look for a used Interarms, or go for the S&W? Thanks in advance for your input.


I have the S&W PPK/S and it's no fun to shoot. The Interarms has a smaller "tang" on the rear end and may be a bit easier but any gun with a blow back system is going to be pretty snappy. If you're determined to buy one or the other I'd advise the one imported by Interarms.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a S&W produced ppk/s and it works well. The fit and finish left a little to be desired; there were some sharp edges that I worked on. Being stainless, it wasn't a big deal. The major difference is the rear tang. It's elongated on the S&W versions to eliminate "slide bite" that was a complaint of the original Interarms imported, French Manhuran, or German versions. That is a benefit as I see it. Others like the classic look.

Aside from the bite issue, it's hard to argue with the original. The newer S&W made shooters are hit and miss in the QC department, but won't draw blood either. To each his own... Good luck.


----------

